# Pit Boss Silve Star Series 3 Electric



## Rings Я Us (Feb 21, 2018)

Silver* Star
Supposed to do 100-400°
1650 watt element.

Anyone seen one?

They have an analog model and propane model similar..


https://pitboss-grills.com/products/?category=vertical-smokers


----------



## motocrash (Feb 21, 2018)

Now that just might get me into an electric!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 21, 2018)

I've never seen them before but the blue blazing 2 is catching my eye for apt's cheese and salmon.

Hmmm

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 21, 2018)

Yeah, these are just a bit small maybe.  I would like to see what all their grate sizes are. I hate that they only give square inch or cu ft. Sizes and product overall dimensions.. never grate size.


----------



## Hank R (Feb 21, 2018)

Has any one here have one as to how trouble free they are.


----------



## Keith98584 (Mar 7, 2018)

Don't have one yet, just saw it yesterday at Sportsman


Rings Я Us said:


> Silver* Star
> Supposed to do 100-400°
> 1650 watt element.
> 
> ...



I saw one at Sportsman's Warehouse in Silverdale Washington yesterday.  They have the Series 2 for $239.99  The door has a nice gasket and latch, wood tray is large and easy access without having to open the door, 2 adjustable vents on the back.  Over all very nicely built unit.  The only reason I did not buy it yesterday was I wanted to see if I could find any reviews.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 7, 2018)

Cool.. I need something to use for jerky.  Something in the 700-800 square inch range.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 7, 2018)

Keith98584 said:


> Don't have one yet, just saw it yesterday at Sportsman
> 
> 
> I saw one at Sportsman's Warehouse in Silverdale Washington yesterday.  They have the Series 2 for $239.99  The door has a nice gasket and latch, wood tray is large and easy access without having to open the door, 2 adjustable vents on the back.  Over all very nicely built unit.  The only reason I did not buy it yesterday was I wanted to see if I could find any reviews.



To bad you didn't get a measurement on the rack size. Am curious to know.  Says 21x22 x46 but that doesn't mean anything about your rack size


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 7, 2018)

I called tech support and nice guy said the racks are about 11x14" on that smoker.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 7, 2018)

That seems kind of small. How big are the racks on a comparable MES?

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 7, 2018)

I think that guy was wrong


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 7, 2018)

This gives dimensions and says 5 racks 
:eek:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Pit-Bos...l-Electric-Smoker-with-Window-77232/304062351


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 7, 2018)

So Mandy at Pit Boss smokers went out to the warehouse and measured again for us. She sent a pic of the racks in the Silver Star 3 with measuring tape on the rack. 11.5 x 14.75 or so.  I thanked her. Was nice.  She had a model there she measured that had 4 racks.
So this smoker has a large stand it sits on evidently. The 20" plus dimensions are mostly due to that stand I reckon.
I could live with the size I think.  It does have the manual chip light feature. You can turn on the heating element to start a new batch of chips going after yo change out the ash pan with old chips.  Plus the 100°-400°range of heat sounds good for big loads or winds.
I guess it's a bit taller than a Masterbuilt 30 but not sure what the Masterbuilt rack size is.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 7, 2018)

You should get back with Mandy and ask her: 
If an AMNPS fits in the chip tray
What are the 2 kinds of sausage
Is that high temp cheese
How much the turkey weighs/brine or injected
Are those BBs or small end spares/what sauce 
Make sure to ask in that order.
:D


----------



## dr k (Mar 8, 2018)

motocrash said:


> You should get back with Mandy and ask her:
> If an AMNPS fits in the chip tray
> What are the 2 kinds of sausage
> Is that high temp cheese
> ...


No kidding.  Why isn't the turkey wearing melted cheese.   I don't like that the spacing between the racks are all different.   Instead of selecting your size by removing evenly spaced racks.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 8, 2018)

That might be plastic food. :D


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 8, 2018)

Kurt is right, it doesn't look like the rack spacing is adjustable. 

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 8, 2018)

dr k said:


> No kidding.  Why isn't the turkey wearing melted cheese.   I don't like that the spacing between the racks are all different.   Instead of selecting your size by removing evenly spaced racks.





gmc2003 said:


> Kurt is right, it doesn't look like the rack spacing is adjustable.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 8, 2018)

I was thinking of getting something I could use for jerky other than the bullets I have. The bullets could be modified to hold more racks.  These things I figured I could squeeze in 6 racks of jerky and have better control on temps. I could flip flop racks faster I think also.


----------



## dr k (Mar 8, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> View attachment 356624


Wow lots of levels to choose from I couldn't see in the other pic.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 8, 2018)

Wait a minute, It may only be an illusion but I only see the holes on the front of the smoker. None in the back. Also it looks like a snug fit - how would you take them out to place at another height since the peg on the rack seems to go into the hole instead of having the rack sit on top of the peg? 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 8, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> I was thinking of getting something I could use for jerky other than the bullets I have. The bullets could be modified to hold more racks.  These things I figured I could squeeze in 6 racks of jerky and have better control on temps. I could flip flop racks faster I think also.



Yeah I'm looking into an electric for cheese, fish, app's and some lite-weight winter smoking. It doesn't need to be very large. 

Chris


----------



## weev (Mar 8, 2018)

The racks are the same as in the pellet version I bought they are a peg style hook you take the rack out and the rail lifts up and out   like on the peg boards most people have by a tool bench


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 8, 2018)

Oh I see.. :cool:


----------



## Keith98584 (Mar 13, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> To bad you didn't get a measurement on the rack size. Am curious to know.  Says 21x22 x46 but that doesn't mean anything about your rack size


I pulled the trigger on this unit and have used it to smoke some trout.  The racks are 14 3/4 by 11 1/2 inches.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2018)

Keith98584 said:


> I pulled the trigger on this unit and have used it to smoke some trout.  The racks are 14 3/4 by 11 1/2 inches.



Thanks for the info. Good to know. How's it working out for ya - any complaints or compliments? 

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 13, 2018)

Keith98584 said:


> I pulled the trigger on this unit and have used it to smoke some trout.  The racks are 14 3/4 by 11 1/2 inches.



Yeah, they sent me this email

Cool. Now you can do a full report when you get it..
Did you get the Home Depot one? It says 5 racks it has.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 13, 2018)

I would like to see the inside. With and without the chip tray and water pan. And a pic of the heating elements


----------



## Keith98584 (Mar 13, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks for the info. Good to know. How's it working out for ya - any complaints or compliments?
> 
> Chris


No complaints, came well packed, assembly easy, racks can be moved easily, smoked the trout quicker than my Little Chief.  Next up is some chicken I think.


----------



## Keith98584 (Mar 13, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Yeah, they sent me this email
> 
> Cool. Now you can do a full report when you get it..
> Did you get the Home Depot one? It says 5 racks it has.
> ...


The one I got was the Series 2 and it has 3 racks.  I took a bunch of photos during the assembly, I will add them if I can figure out how to post them.


----------



## rablack21 (Mar 23, 2018)

Rings R us, got any update for us? I'm very interested in this unit. Seriously considering buying one. Got any feedback, good or bad? How long does the wood chips last? The advertising says up to 2 hours. It looks like the smoke box is big enough that the wood chips should last longer than that. Just curious.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 23, 2018)

rablack21 said:


> Rings R us, got any update for us? I'm very interested in this unit. Seriously considering buying one. Got any feedback, good or bad? How long does the wood chips last? The advertising says up to 2 hours. It looks like the smoke box is big enough that the wood chips should last longer than that. Just curious.


Yeah Rings,wassup? Your market research is lacking.I did hear something about them just starting to ship though...:D


----------



## Keith98584 (Mar 23, 2018)

Ok I have used mine for several loads of trout, a chicken and a brisket.  Not all at the same time.  I find the wood burns about 3 hours, I am using wood chunks, not that really small stuff, maybe that would smoke longer.  I really like being able to add chips without opening the door.  So far I am very pleased and am starting to expand my menu.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is how it came packed.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Parts laid out prior to assembly.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 All assembled, ready to go.  Will need to make a platform to put it on, need it raised up because of my bad knees.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Water pan removed, showing the heating element.


----------



## rablack21 (Mar 23, 2018)

Keith98584 said:


> Ok I have used mine for several loads of trout, a chicken and a brisket.  Not all at the same time.  I find the wood burns about 3 hours, I am using wood chunks, not that really small stuff, maybe that would smoke longer.  I really like being able to add chips without opening the door.  So far I am very pleased and am starting to expand my menu.
> View attachment 358274
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Thanks for the pics and info! 
Now for the other important questions. How difficult is it to clean?


----------



## Keith98584 (Mar 23, 2018)

Not sure yet, I have not attempted, however once the racks are removed the rails on the side simply raise up to remove.  Makes it easy to adjust the spacing between the racks.


----------



## rablack21 (Mar 23, 2018)

Keith98584 said:


> Not sure yet, I have not attempted, however once the racks are removed the rails on the side simply raise up to remove.  Makes it easy to adjust the spacing between the racks.


Got an pics you can post of the smoke box and area? I know the smoke box looks big, but I'm surprised it will actually fix wood chunks in there too!


----------



## motocrash (Mar 23, 2018)

Keith98584 said:


> Ok I have used mine for several loads of trout, a chicken and a brisket.  Not all at the same time.  I find the wood burns about 3 hours, I am using wood chunks, not that really small stuff, maybe that would smoke longer.  I really like being able to add chips without opening the door.  So far I am very pleased and am starting to expand my menu.
> View attachment 358274
> 
> 
> ...


Kieth,a few ?'s
How accurate is the controller to actual CC temp?
What are the temp swings?
Does a 5x8 AMNPS fit in the chip tray?

Thanks,Bill


----------



## Keith98584 (Mar 23, 2018)

From what I have seen, the temperature control is within 5 degrees of set point, though I have not set there watching it for the entire process.  For the AMPS, not sure if it is exactly 1.5 inches tall, maybe, or you might have to leave the lid off the chip tray.


----------



## rablack21 (Mar 23, 2018)

Keith98584 said:


> From what I have seen, the temperature control is within 5 degrees of set point, though I have not set there watching it for the entire process.  For the AMPS, not sure if it is exactly 1.5 inches tall, maybe, or you might have to leave the lid off the chip tray.
> View attachment 358296
> View attachment 358297


Good info. That's a big help for me. Thanks Keith!


----------



## motocrash (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks Keith.It looks like it would fit fine in the tray without the lid as you said.


----------

